
Microsoft’s PhotoDNA - royapak
http://www.combatsextrafficking.com/microsofts-photodna/
======
rio517
Here is a better article: [https://news.microsoft.com/features/microsofts-
photodna-prot...](https://news.microsoft.com/features/microsofts-photodna-
protecting-children-and-businesses-in-the-cloud/)

------
matheweis
Is this a new service, or just an article about the existing one (which, last
I looked into, charged for access to it)? It's a noble cause, but not very
helpful if you have to pay to participate.

~~~
Analemma_
PhotoDNA has always been free, though it is limited to "qualifying
organizations", which I assume means they want to know who you are and how
much traffic you plan to send before they give you access.

------
kyberias
It would be interesting to see a couple of those hashes and try to generate
perfectly legitimate images with the same hashes.

------
rio517
Any anyone link to a mirror. I am getting DB connection errors can cannot see
the content.

